# Windows XP Cannot Shutdown, Restart and Log Off



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Hi i have a dell laptop which is latitude d630 i was always up 2 or 3 in the morning working for a few days and the first night my computer suddenly doesnt shut down, restart and log off i also have a way to turn off my computer which is put it in stand by and turn it off in the log on screen but i dont want to do that anymore if you help me fix this ill pray and ray: to you.

Thank You


----------



## Blade_Jones (Feb 5, 2005)

RUN > Eventvwr > look for red errors around the time of when you tried to shut down. 

Run a virus scan

Any applications running in the background when you try to shut down? Ctrl + Alt + Delete


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

1. I looked at it the event viewer its "Userenv" with a yellow excalmation mark.

2. I scanned the computer with AVG 8.5 and MalwareBytes.

3. I also checked that the AVG closes, wireless connecter and everything else but it doesn't do anything.

I also have found out that pressing CTRL+plus mouse click on shut down well i dont want to do that.


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

The most likely cause is a problem with the APM/NT Legacy Power Node. As the name implies, this is used for legacy systems. Here are a couple of ways to enable it. Try them in order. You may have to reboot before it will work.

1) right-click on the My Computer icon, click Properties | Hardware | Device Manager | View. Check the box labeled “Show Hidden Devices.” If it’s available on your computer, there will be a red X on the APM/NT Legacy Node. Try enabling it and see if this resolves the powerdown problem.

2) open the Power Options applet in Control Panel. If there is an APM tab, make sure the “Enable Advanced Power Management Support” box is checked.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Thanks spike but none of those stuff are there.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

BUMP please


----------



## james137 (Aug 11, 2009)

ok best thing to do is either reinstall windows xp is the best but slow solution

2nd is make sure all the drivers are installed and reinstall your video driver if needed


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

I want to do something more easier...


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Go back to Event Viewer. Closely look at the sequence immediately after you initiate shut-down. Post the full text of whatever messages appear that may be useful.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Windows saved user HOME-38A10D2B39\Mr. Shin registry while an application or service was still using the registry during log off. The memory used by the user's registry has not been freed. The registry will be unloaded when it is no longer in use. 

This is often caused by services running as a user account, try configuring the services to run in either the LocalService or NetworkService account.

This is a warning for userenv


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

I also got this Userenv from 3/21/2009...


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

If this is the only error, I doubt it is the cause.

Is this the only error.

When quoting error messages, they should be wrapped in quotes for clarity. Point of Forum ettiquette.

The error (as I understand it, could be wrong) is that an application is not shutting down normally as it should when XP tells it to, so XP is forcing it to shut down; hence the message.

You might find out which one it is by using msconfig and prevent everything from starting and see if the error goes away.

There ought to be more than a warning like this.

Are there any more error messages in Event Viewer ?


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

thats about it and it still doesnt work


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

BUMP plz


----------



## Johnny Tremaine (Jul 23, 2009)

Johnny Tremaine said:


> When quoting error messages, they should be wrapped in quotes for clarity. Point of Forum ettiquette.


You are being ignored I think for not putting much effort into solving your own problem.

Do you want less-helpful responses from people that don't know enough to help you, or do you want to invest some significant energy into fixing your own problem ?


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont know but i want to fixed this oh yeah should i do a reinstall of xp not wipe it out???


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Bump plz


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

what version of XP? pro, home or mce?


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

pro....


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

start > run > type in cmd and hit enter

run this command:


```
tasklist
```
and post the results here.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Pls. try this.

Go to Start > Run and type services.msc. Locate the nVidia Driver Helper item and right click it. Select Properties. Set the startup value of the service to “Manual” or “Disabled”.

Your computer should shut down normally now.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mr. Shin>tasklist

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage
========================= ====== ================ ======== ============
System Idle Process 0 Console 0 28 K
System 4 Console 0 75,296 K
smss.exe 1392 Console 0 416 K
csrss.exe 1488 Console 0 4,728 K
winlogon.exe 1520 Console 0 3,052 K
services.exe 1564 Console 0 4,932 K
lsass.exe 1576 Console 0 6,272 K
svchost.exe 1740 Console 0 5,388 K
svchost.exe 1828 Console 0 5,024 K
svchost.exe 1868 Console 0 28,012 K
S24EvMon.exe 1956 Console 0 13,464 K
svchost.exe 132 Console 0 4,208 K
spoolsv.exe 548 Console 0 7,332 K
AVGIDSAgent.exe 604 Console 0 34,440 K
scardsvr.exe 1180 Console 0 3,244 K
svchost.exe 1232 Console 0 3,976 K
svchost.exe 1260 Console 0 3,456 K
AppleMobileDeviceService. 1276 Console 0 3,744 K
avgwdsvc.exe 1296 Console 0 2,568 K
avgfws8.exe 1316 Console 0 9,692 K
AVGIDSWatcher.exe 1412 Console 0 8,412 K
EvtEng.exe 1472 Console 0 14,088 K
mbamservice.exe 1896 Console  0 3,252 K
avgam.exe 1932 Console 0 292 K
avgrsx.exe 1992 Console 0 10,020 K
avgnsx.exe 2000 Console 0 1,620 K
RegSrvc.exe 260 Console 0 3,676 K
stacsv.exe 368 Console 0 4,528 K
svchost.exe 992 Console 0 4,636 K
wdfmgr.exe 1032 Console 0 1,916 K
uphclean.exe 1108 Console 0 1,920 K
WLKEEPER.exe 1156 Console 0 15,752 K
avgemc.exe 140 Console 0 588 K
avgcsrvx.exe 2144 Console 0 9,192 K
alg.exe 3752 Console 0 4,140 K
explorer.exe 2852 Console 0 19,452 K
ZCfgSvc.exe 2908 Console 0 15,816 K
iFrmewrk.exe 2928 Console 0 18,908 K
WLTRAY.EXE 3000 Console 0 4,776 K
ItSecMng.exe 3016 Console 0 3,200 K
rundll32.exe 3684 Console 0 3,516 K
rundll32.exe 3068 Console 0 4,428 K
stsystra.exe 2988 Console 0 8,840 K
ipoint.exe 3104 Console 0 14,312 K
AVGIDSUI.exe 3092 Console 0 10,992 K
avgtray.exe 3212 Console 0 1,464 K
runacrobat.exe 3140 Console 0 19,080 K
iTunesHelper.exe 4008 Console 0 9,276 K
ctfmon.exe 4020 Console 0 4,060 K
AVGIDSMonitor.exe 3648 Console 0 4,012 K
Dot1XCfg.exe 3936 Console 0 16,952 K
iPodService.exe 3260 Console 0 4,372 K
firefox.exe 3900 Console 0 104,668 K
cmd.exe 4032 Console 0 3,192 K
tasklist.exe 3144 Console 0 4,968 K
wmiprvse.exe 456 Console 0 6,312 K


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Mr. Shin>tasklist

Image Name PID Session Name Session# Mem Usage
========================= ====== ================ ======== ============
System Idle Process 0 Console 0 28 K
System 4 Console 0 75,296 K
smss.exe 1392 Console 0 416 K
csrss.exe 1488 Console 0 4,728 K
winlogon.exe 1520 Console 0 3,052 K
services.exe 1564 Console 0 4,932 K
lsass.exe 1576 Console 0 6,272 K
svchost.exe 1740 Console 0 5,388 K
svchost.exe 1828 Console 0 5,024 K
svchost.exe 1868 Console 0 28,012 K
S24EvMon.exe 1956 Console 0 13,464 K
svchost.exe 132 Console 0 4,208 K
spoolsv.exe 548 Console 0 7,332 K
AVGIDSAgent.exe 604 Console 0 34,440 K
scardsvr.exe 1180 Console 0 3,244 K
svchost.exe 1232 Console 0 3,976 K
svchost.exe 1260 Console 0 3,456 K
AppleMobileDeviceService. 1276 Console 0 3,744 K
avgwdsvc.exe 1296 Console 0 2,568 K
avgfws8.exe 1316 Console 0 9,692 K
AVGIDSWatcher.exe 1412 Console 0 8,412 K
EvtEng.exe 1472 Console 0 14,088 K
mbamservice.exe 1896 Console 0 3,252 K
avgam.exe 1932 Console 0 292 K
avgrsx.exe 1992 Console 0 10,020 K
avgnsx.exe 2000 Console 0 1,620 K
RegSrvc.exe 260 Console 0 3,676 K
stacsv.exe 368 Console 0 4,528 K
svchost.exe 992 Console 0 4,636 K
wdfmgr.exe 1032 Console 0 1,916 K
uphclean.exe 1108 Console 0 1,920 K
WLKEEPER.exe 1156 Console 0 15,752 K
avgemc.exe 140 Console 0 588 K
avgcsrvx.exe 2144 Console 0 9,192 K
alg.exe 3752 Console 0 4,140 K
explorer.exe 2852 Console 0 19,452 K
ZCfgSvc.exe 2908 Console 0 15,816 K
iFrmewrk.exe 2928 Console 0 18,908 K
WLTRAY.EXE 3000 Console 0 4,776 K
ItSecMng.exe 3016 Console 0 3,200 K
rundll32.exe 3684 Console 0 3,516 K
rundll32.exe 3068 Console 0 4,428 K
stsystra.exe 2988 Console 0 8,840 K
ipoint.exe 3104 Console 0 14,312 K
AVGIDSUI.exe 3092 Console 0 10,992 K
avgtray.exe 3212 Console 0 1,464 K
runacrobat.exe 3140 Console 0 19,080 K
iTunesHelper.exe 4008 Console 0 9,276 K
ctfmon.exe 4020 Console 0 4,060 K
AVGIDSMonitor.exe 3648 Console 0 4,012 K
Dot1XCfg.exe 3936 Console 0 16,952 K
iPodService.exe 3260 Console 0 4,372 K
firefox.exe 3900 Console 0 104,668 K
cmd.exe 4032 Console 0 3,192 K
tasklist.exe 3144 Console 0 4,968 K
wmiprvse.exe 456 Console 0 6,312 K


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

sorry for the second one.... i thought i went to a wrong thread


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

no worries.

go download the latest drivers for your intel proset. uninstall the intel nic drivers. install the latest version, choosing to install the drivers only. do not install the proset utilites.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

tried it the proset says it cant handle the version and i cant download the newest for the nic


----------



## atavist (Jul 2, 2009)

huh?

you must be downloading the wrong one.


----------



## darkkiller (Aug 7, 2009)

i did uniblue driver scanner.....


----------



## deleted010511 (Apr 29, 2009)

Download the Dell Drivers Here


----------

